# Anyone heard of NCCI?



## kninegirl (Jun 29, 2012)

We got an email asking if we want to do inspections for them, and I figured you guys would know if it is a stay away from company or not...


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep sure have. NCCI is the National Council of Compensation Insurance (Work Comp). Contributed to them several times over the years. 

Any other NCCI is a fraud and a fake name since nobody would use their trademarked name...at least not for long


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

This says National Creditors Connection Inc on their paperwork... I dont want to filll out 50+ pages of paperwork for some bullsh*t company..


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The inspections are normally for businesses that do credit transactions and have access to buyer's personal information. You are there to confirm the biz is legit, etc. Last I heard, they were paying less than $10 (maybe $7) to do these. Probably depends on your locale.
I would say have at it! :shutup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

Their pricing sheet says $20-30 per.. hmmm....


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Could be. Friend of a friend was doing them for awhile. The ones that paid $20+ were a lot more photos and a lot of data input. This was a few years ago, so it may have changed. But then, I know of zero companies that have raised inspection prices in the past 10 years.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

I heard of them they call me twice a month i got there vendor packed on my desk.I hesitated because one told me 25-30 then another told me it depends on the guy who manages the area.Like you said i don't want to fill out 50 forms and it be a waste of my time.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> This says National Creditors Connection Inc on their paperwork... I dont want to filll out 50+ pages of paperwork for some bullsh*t company..


All these company will tell you we have tone of workS in your immediate areas - you turn in all your paperwork etc..... next thing you know - Thank you for your interest but we have enough vendor to cover your areas - Why the heck did you call me.........RETARD!


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> Their pricing sheet says $20-30 per.. hmmm....


I do believed you need to talk to homeowner blah blah blah..... and after that they WANT you to upload all of paperworks, photos etc... no later than 2 hours after you finish interview with borrower - otherwise it LATE!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

MichiganREO said:


> I do believed you need to talk to homeowner blah blah blah..... and after that they WANT you to upload all of paperworks, photos etc... no later than 2 hours after you finish interview with borrower - otherwise it LATE!!!!


For real??


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> For real??


Yes:thumbsup: that worth it


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, I believe they also did contact inspections. X amount if they are not home, a couple bucks more if they are and don't shoot you.:gun_bandana:


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Yes, I believe they also did contact inspections. X amount if they are not home, a couple bucks more if they are and don't shoot you.:gun_bandana:


:lol::lol: THAT'S SO TRUE!!!:gun_bandana:


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Yes, I believe they also did contact inspections. X amount if they are not home, a couple bucks more if they are and don't shoot you.:gun_bandana:


::lol::lol: :gun_bandana: THAT'S SO TRUE!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

MichiganREO said:


> ::lol::lol: :gun_bandana: THAT'S SO TRUE!!!


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

kninegirl said:


>


YUP - same as process server.........DON'T SHOOT THE MESSENGER!


----------

